# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10.5] Window qui ne se lance pas

## quiper

J'ai 1 appli faite en PB10.5, pour la dployer j'ai rcupr les dll PB d'1 autre appli pb 10.5 qui n'a pas t faite par moi. 
Lorsque je lance l'exe depuis mon PC, aucun souci, lorsque je la lance depuis 1 autre PC, la window ne se charge pas lorsque je clique sur le menu. Je pense qu'il y a des dll prsentes sur mon PC du fait de l'install de PB mais que je n'ai pas dans le rpertoire de dploiement. 

Comment identifier les dll ncessaires  mon appli ?

----------


## rs

Bonjour,

en gnral lorsque des DLL manquent, un message d'erreur indique ce qu'il faut rajouter. Sinon, on trouve les infos dans la doc HTML de PB :

Core PowerBuilder runtime files :


```

```

PowerBuilder native database drivers :


```

```

PowerBuilder ODBC interface files


```

```


Plus ventuellement d'autres DLL selon les composants utiliss par l'appli, consulte la doc.

HTH

----------


## shahin

Tout  fait d'accord avec RS.

D'autre part, pour le dploeiment, es tu sr que l'autre appli utilise excatement la mme version de PB que toi ? (jusqu'au build number)

Dploie les dll qui sont sur ton poste  !

----------


## quiper

Hello,

Il me manquait la pbrtc105.dll, mais cela ne suffit pas. 

En fait sur les google groups sybase j'ai trouv que les richtext controls sont bass sur des controles ActiveX qui ncessitent d'tre enregistrs. 
Il faut copier tout le contenu du repertoire rtc du repertoire shared de PB dans le rep. de dploiement, et ensuite enregistrer le fichier tp4ole11.ocx en base de registre. 
Ce que j'ai fait manuellement sur un PC test : regsvr32 <path de dploiement>\tp4ole11.ocx
Maintenant tout fonctionne correctement sur ce PC, mais je ne sais pas comment dployer a !!! Mon appli est dploye sur un serveur de fichier, mes utilisateurs n'ont pas les droits d'admin sur leur PC, et de toute faon ils sont trop nombreux et parpills dans plusieurs pays pour "s'amuser"  passer sur chaque poste pour excuter le regsvr.

Y a t'il un moyen d'automatiser ce dploiement ?

----------

